

Clean Nuclear Fusion:  Superperformance Space Power and Propulsion - helwr
http://www.askmar.com/ConferenceNotes/2006-9%20IAC%20Paper.pdf

======
helwr
Also see his Google Talk: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2628659> and
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=283735>

